# Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt



## Wahoo (20. April 2005)

Wer kann mir ein gutes Rezept nennen.


----------



## Wahoo (20. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

Hab was vergessen, ich hoffe Ihr steinigt mich nicht. Ich wollte das ganze mal abwandeln und das mit gebratenen Filets vom Dorsch machen.


----------



## muddyliz (20. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

Hier einige Rezepte für saure Weißfische http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#sauer müssten aber auch bei Meeresfischen funktionieren.


----------



## bootsangler-b (20. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

moin,
warum steinigen? experimente gehören nicht nur zu einem gut funktionierenden liebesleben sondern auch in die küche!
dorsch ist von natur einer der fische mit dem geringsten eigengeschmack. deshalb, glaube ich, ist er allgemein so beliebt...
"man" ist fisch, aber er soll nicht nach fisch schmecken. am besten eine dicke semmelbröselpanade rum...
deine idee kann ihn also nur aufwerten. auf meiner seite findest du bei den rezepten unter "heringe" eine "etwa-mischung", die du natürlich nach deinem geschmack mit zucker abschmecken musst. auch dorsch in aspik ist etwas, was du mal probieren solltest.

bernd


----------



## The_Duke (20. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

Ich habe in meinem kürzlich beendeten Urlaub  :c  mehrere 40cm Dorsche ohne Kopf und Flossen in der Pfanne scharf angebraten und dann sauer eingelegt, wobei ich die Mischung ähnlich die von bootsangler-b angesetzt hatte. Einen guten Tag darin ziehen lassen und gut is. Oberlecker kann ich nur sagen!  #6 
Auf der Heimfahrt lagen noch 6 gebratene Dorsche und auch Filet (mit Haut!) in einem Eimer mit Deckel im Essigsud im Kofferraum...und Montag hat dann der Letzte seinen Weg in meinen Magen gefunden  Er lag dann gute 2 Tage im Sud und war eigentlich der Beste von allen :q


----------



## Anderson (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

Hallo
Hier vielleicht kannst du einige Rezepte als Grundlage benutzen..
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezept-suche.php?Suchbegriff=heringe&dauer=&kcal=&datum=&x=27&y=7
Anderson


----------



## Hrubesch (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Brathering sauer eingelegt*

Hi,
das Rezept habe ich mir letztes Jahr in einem anderen Forum ausgedruckt und
fand es mit Weißfischen sehr lecker. Ich denke das es auch mit Meeresfischen
ganz gut funktioniert.

Man kann bei diesem Rezept die Gräten im Fisch lassen, weil sie bei kleinen
Fischen die im Essigsud eingelegt werden weich werden und mitgegessen werden
können.

Die Fische normal ausnehmen, schuppen und innen mit Zitrone beträufeln.
Die Fische 10 min. stehenlassen, dann salzen und in Mehl wenden.
In heißem Fett beidseitig braun anbraten, ca. 5 min. bei mittlerer Hitze.
Anschließend legt man sie in eine breite Schüssel, nicht mehr als 3 Lagen übereinander. Das Gemüse aus dem Sud verteilt man zwischen den Fischen, anschließend gießt man den warmen Sud darüber und stellt alles für drei Tage in den Kühlschrank.

Haltbarkeit bei sauberem arbeiten und konstanter kühlen Lagerung 10 - 14 Tage.

10 -20 Rotaugen, Brassen oder sonstige Weißfische, Größe ca. 10 - 15cm
Für den Sud:
3/4 Liter Kräuteressig
1/4 Liter Wasser
Zucker nach Geschmack
Salz
1 kg Zwiebel in Ringen
200 g Karotten in Scheiben
2 Lorbeerblätter
1 Tütchen Sauerbratengewürz (15 g)
1 Esslöffel Senfkörner
1 Nelke

Solltest Du das Rezept ausprobieren, laß mal hören wie es geschmeckt hat.

Gruß Sascha


----------

